# How's my form?



## crazyhoyt (May 30, 2011)

Shorten DL about 1" lower your anchor point, your anchoring to far up on your face.
Adjust your stance so your feet are square with your shoulders, so you form the classic T design.
You will need to make adjustments to your peep sight if you lower your anchor point also.


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

It appears to long of draw length. Leaning back a lot, string is far back on face, bow arm is very straight, but some people like bone to bone so don't go off of that. Your body is out of alignment or lack of the classic T form. I would drop it a minimum of an 1 inch. 
Find Nutz & Bolts. Hes the expert. I have worked on my form using his techniques. Hes the guy to find! Hope you get some help


----------



## livetobowhunt (Apr 13, 2014)

Shorten your dl and put a kisser button on for starters as it was said already lower your anchor point that's where the kisser will come in then it's your stance and a lot of practice. Hope that helps a little


----------



## mnm (Apr 7, 2014)

New to the bow world can someone explain classic t form to me. I can make assumptions but just want to be sure I'm thinking straight.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Don't change DL just yet. You need to first get your posture straightened out. I think your DL is probably pretty close but you need to lower your anchor/raise your peep, stand up straight by tipping your torso toward the target and sliding your hips back. After that, you'll be pretty close. Should look something like this. The guy on the right is me. Don't mind my buddy on the left. I gave him this pic to compare his form to mine. Not saying mine is perfect, I've tweaked it a bit since this pic, but it's a pretty good neutral position or "T" form for comparison.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

With short ATA bows, most people have to tilt their head forward to get their nose on the string. With the DL in the photo, you would have to tilt your head back! Yet you are still tilting your head forward to see through the peep. 

However, as Huntinsker posted, you need to get your form worked out before you address the DL. 

First stand straight with your head erect and balanced over your body center of mass.
Second, get your shoulders down. Low shoulders make it easier to be steady.
Now, you can adjust the peep so that you don't have to tilt your head to see through it.
You may want to make other adjustments to get your draw side elbow down a bit. But it's difficult to see what is going on without an overhead photo.

I don't think that you need to make your release any longer. In fact, once you get the rest sorted out, you may need to shorten it a tiny bit.

JMHO,
Allen


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

this is my .02 DL. long to much hand in the bow.release arm back and high,tee is way out, shoulder has a camel hump.release looks long,head pushed forward.peep looks high......you may also be twisting at the waist[pre loading] by the looks of the shirt.....kisser buttons can be manipulated the only one i ever saw that i liked was filed to match a tooth gap......... .try to give a close up included with pic shooting at a level target in the future will help a lot.your underwear is showing. he he he he he... you need to learn how to stand first n&b uses a door you just back up to the open door on your back side.keep it safe if you choose to go this route. or have someone take pics till you get it right a easy way is to down load coaches eye, free from Google it will help a lot with the form. i have been using this for some time now and no more video set -ups for me just a tablet. i love this thing...this should keep you busy. hope this helps mike


----------



## RickB4 (Apr 18, 2013)

I agree with the draw length


----------



## zacksimpson (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks guys. I've been focusing on my anchor point, and my groups have really tightened up already. I'm going to go back to my shop probably on Monday to see if he can give me some pointers and move my peep for me. I'm going to try coaches eye as well to see how that works. I need to rig up some sort of stand for my target too, right now I'm shooting my hurricane bag target on the ground. I may go get some 4x4's this weekend and some eye hooks to build a stand for it, but I'm not really sure what's on my to-do list already for the weekend.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

zacksimpson said:


> Thanks guys. I've been focusing on my anchor point, and my groups have really tightened up already. I'm going to go back to my shop probably on Monday to see if he can give me some pointers and move my peep for me. I'm going to try coaches eye as well to see how that works. I need to rig up some sort of stand for my target too, right now I'm shooting my hurricane bag target on the ground. I may go get some 4x4's this weekend and some eye hooks to build a stand for it, but I'm not really sure what's on my to-do list already for the weekend.


Here's a good pic of a great anchor point. It's Randy Ulmer if you know who he is. He's won a couple of the 100 yard broadhead challenges in recent years. Notice where his knuckle is in relation to his ear. Also notice how long his loop is. Many people think you can use a short loop and gain 1/2" of DL for more speed. While that may be true, the best option is to shoot the correct DL and play with the loop to get a good anchor point and release arm alignment. That's what the good shooters do because they know it's more beneficial than another 3-6fps.


----------



## mnm (Apr 7, 2014)

*Draw Length*

I shot my bow for the first time this weekend. This would be the first time I have shot bow since playing around with them as kid. I had a friend tell me how to figure out my draw length. Take wing span in Inches and divide it by 2.5, this will give you a good place to start. This felt very comfortable to shoot and I was able to get 3 arrows touching in one group at 25yrds, another one they were with in an inch of each other.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

mnm said:


> I shot my bow for the first time this weekend. This would be the first time I have shot bow since playing around with them as kid. I had a friend tell me how to figure out my draw length. Take wing span in Inches and divide it by 2.5, this will give you a good place to start. This felt very comfortable to shoot and I was able to get 3 arrows touching in one group at 25yrds, another one they were with in an inch of each other.


And this answers the OP's post how?? Needing a little ego stroking???


----------



## zacksimpson (Feb 3, 2014)

coache's eye helps a lot. I just need to figure out how to get my target up at shoulder level, and find a better way to get my phone up at the right level so I can use coache's eye a little better. It helped me spot and correct my stance real quick to stop me from leaning back on the shot. I can pretty clearly tell my peep needs to be higher though. I get into the right position, then I have to scoot my face down into a bad anchor just so I can look through my peep. I also noticed when I get in a more vertical stance, my bow shoulder drops, as well as my draw elbow. . Thanks to everyone that helped so far. I think maybe I'll build a PVC stand to hang my bag target on later this week. I have two visits at the VA hospital Friday and Saturday so my weekend is kinda screwed already, but I'm going to try to work around that.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Don't worry, the season has just started; you have plenty of time to play... 

I built a PVC stand for my larger bag target and it works very well. Don't build it too tall though without good support at the base--those bag targets take on moisture after a while (even when used only indoors or in the garage) and become VERY heavy--could topple the whole thing over.


----------



## zacksimpson (Feb 3, 2014)

Good looking out. I'll probably build it T-shaped with some 45's in it to make some bracing on the upright of it. I may just dig a couple 4x4's into the ground a couple feet and put some eye bolts on them too, it'd probably be less expensive and easier to do. Only downside to that is I can't move it. I guess that's not the end of the world though, as I only have one really safe corner of my yard to shoot into.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:ranger:


montigre said:


> And this answers the OP's post how?? Needing a little ego stroking???


 i almost spit my coffee out montigre.:first:for your reply


----------

